

Jeannette Wing Will Lead Microsoft Research International - poeticous
http://www.cmu.edu/news/stories/archives/2012/november/nov20_wing.html

======
snogglethorpe
hmm, I took a class she taught at CMU.

She was an OK teacher, but kind of scary... there was a sense that if you made
a mistake, there would be no mercy shown...

